# Famous duo on the forum, but who are they?



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was lucky to be able to spend a few days with this fabulous pair. Do you recognise them? Front view shots to follow! Lol


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Not from that angle


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh now let me think....!!! lol! I know exactly who those bottoms belong to...one may be a bit of a troublemaker perhaps?? Hope you had fun running through the fields Patsy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't tell which is which they have the same looking tushes from here!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Those are two very cute little tushies!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bottoms up!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

hehehe Whoever they are, they must be pretty cute. LOL


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Who is it, I can't stand the suspense?


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oooh now let me think....!!! lol! I know exactly who those bottoms belong to...one may be a bit of a troublemaker perhaps?? Hope you had fun running through the fields Patsy!



Is one of them usually muddy? Maybe we can't recognize the bum without any mud on it...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

no idea, but it's a classic pic!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

beargroomer said:


> Is one of them usually muddy?


At least every Saturday!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Could one of them be Tilly?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tilly and Tom???????


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Would they happen to be two girls, but one has a boy's name and needs chasing round a garden daily???????


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

come on!!!!!!! tell it!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think it is Charlie and Daisy. Beau said he would know his girls anywhere. I am so jealous.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Tilly and Tom???????


it's not Tom Mary, but they are a couple of girls this side of the pond, one of them is "supposed" to be a real handfull ??


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, you got em. Its Charlie and Daisy. 
Thought it may not be easy to guess but it was such a cute pic, couldn't resist a little fun with it. (Also am not witty enough to think of a funny caption!!).
Had the pleasure of meeting and staying with them for a few days and we all had a lovely time. It was great to meet Maggie and Ray too and they were so kind to me. We had some really nice walks with the girls and when Maggie and Ray had to work I had them all to myself. You may remember Maggie once posted a lovely pic of a typical quaint english village/town. Well, the girls and I took the opportunity to walk there as it was such a beautiful day. We were out for 3 hours!! The dogs were floored when we got back, comatose!! Didn't move for hours, Lol. 
I have to tell you that Charlie let Maggie down big time, she was so good! To be fair I didn't let her off the lead and felt sorry for her not being able to run free with me but daren't take the risk. No way was I going back without her!
It's nice to have met new friends on this forum. My niece was a little worried when she heard I was going to stay with people I had met on the internet!! But, may I say what a lovely couple and may we long stay in touch and remain friends. 
So thanks again Maggie and Ray for such a lovely, relaxing (using this term loosely) few days. Hugs to your beautiful girls. Love em!

*Two comatose dogs!*


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

looks like Daisy sand Charlie enjoyed your visit, glad you had a great time


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that's a great picture! what adorable tushies!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love both those photos! I'm happy to hear what a wonderful time was had my all. You sure pooped those two babies out!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i am jealous!!!!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

TWINS!!! lol That picture is too funny!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the comatose picture. Those are some funny girls. It is great that you got to make some new friends and have a good time with the girls. Beau and I are very jealous.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I 

I was very lucky to be able to spend a few days with this fabulous pair. Do you recognise them? Front view shots to follow! Lol


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

*The Famous Duo*

*Daisy*









*Charlie*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are even more cute from the front side. Love those girls.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

they do look good, and Daisy reminds me of Tom in that pose


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I think it is Charlie and Daisy. Beau said he would know his girls anywhere. I am so jealous.


Well done Carol first chance i have had to look at the post.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Yeah, you got em. Its Charlie and Daisy.
> Thought it may not be easy to guess but it was such a cute pic, couldn't resist a little fun with it. (Also am not witty enough to think of a funny caption!!).
> Had the pleasure of meeting and staying with them for a few days and we all had a lovely time. It was great to meet Maggie and Ray too and they were so kind to me. We had some really nice walks with the girls and when Maggie and Ray had to work I had them all to myself. You may remember Maggie once posted a lovely pic of a typical quaint english village/town. Well, the girls and I took the opportunity to walk there as it was such a beautiful day. We were out for 3 hours!! The dogs were floored when we got back, comatose!! Didn't move for hours, Lol.
> I have to tell you that Charlie let Maggie down big time, she was so good! To be fair I didn't let her off the lead and felt sorry for her not being able to run free with me but daren't take the risk. No way was I going back without her!
> ...


 
Thanks Patsy we all had a lovely time it was very nice to meet you.
And the girls were looking for you when i got home from work Friday they miss there nice long walks with you.
Just a shame Charlie let me down lol but it just goes to show what good dogs rescue dogs can be.
Lets hope you get down again before we come up to Yorkshire next year.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Knew it was the infamous Charlie and Daisy, but haven't a clue whose backside is whose though. God i wish my bum looked as cute as theirs do.

Glad you had a great time, but so sad that we won't get to see pics and videos of you chasing the girls. Oh well there's always next time


----------

